# I need a Betta Business Partner?!?!?! Anyone :)



## Thizzle (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm in look of a partner male or female to help me with selling Betta's.....I think it would be fun, starting from scratch. By getting a few good betta's, get them to spawn and raise and sell their frys!!!! who's in?


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i'll do it! i need someone to help me along with selling my spawns and you can help me get some business in OR and i can get you some business in NJ. i would love to partner up with you!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Be careful of the laws and business! I have no idea what you need to classify yourself as a business, or to tell for profit lol


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

what exactly are you going for? like opening a store type deal, or just selling from home, or trading some fish from spawns? I'm across the river from portland so I'm curious, but not completely sure what you're looking for


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thizzle: maybe you and I could have a website and swap fish from our spawns!


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I would lvoe too, but my mom would never let me. Sorry!


----------



## Thizzle (Jun 14, 2011)

I want to get things going from my home and as things pick up a website 

LMAO at Bettaloverforever16


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

so whats your plan? do you have any spawns going right now? I have two.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

I would, I'm over here in IL though. lol. I'm getting ready to start a spawn of marbles.


----------



## vette91 (May 27, 2011)

This is a very interesting topic... i'm from CO but I'd still be interested once I start spawning


----------



## Landon21 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have experience in web design and entrepreneurship, ive been in the hobby of betta keeping for about 10 years now also. PM me if interested.


----------



## Thizzle (Jun 14, 2011)

yeah I have a Silver blue Halfmoon Butterfly and black and blue crowntail female spawn and now I got a Blue Lace Male hmpk with a Female Black Dragon hmpk


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I would love to help im hiding in western wa but moving in a year ish but it shouldt stop my betta breeding.. pm me if you want  best of luck on your entrepreneurship!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Shoot... I'd be interested if:

1. I had the room to spawn my aquabid pair (or any bettas)
2. I had the time! 

I'm going into the Air Force, and I'm actually supposed to leave for BMT next month. (No exact date yet.) I already hardly have the time to do my jacket commissions! xP


----------

